# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >   First Time - Many Questions

## carolgreen145

Hello All,

First let me thank you in advance for all the hlep that I know you will provide me.

Background: Going to Italy to celebrating 25th wedding Anniversary. Me very early 50's and my wife late 40's.

Have traveled to many places, but first time to Europe, especially Italy.

We are taking a Globus Best of Italy Tour, which I know you folks don't endorse but rather indepentent travel. I feel better taking a tour for our first visit to this country.

Here is the first of many question:

1-We are going the second week of October. What will the weather be like?

2-If the weather is warm during the day, would it be ok for me to wear shorts while we are on this tour? I am very confussed as to what is approriate to wear. I plan on long pants during our dinners at restaurants.

3-We will be in Rome on our acutal anniversary date, can you suggest a nice restaurant to eat in?

4-What can we do at night during our free time? We will be in Rome, Tuscany, Florence, Pisa, Venice, Assisi, Capri etc. I think we have a lot of free time at night during our tour.

Thanks again and I will probably have more questions for you,

Mitch

----------

